# Skylum Software announces Luminar 4.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 16, 2020)

> *Luminar brings search, user experience improvements, 500px integration in the latest update*
> Luminar 4.3 adds a new crop interface, faster Looks experience, photo search, sharing through 500px, and performance improvements.
> *NEW YORK, NY – July 16, 2020* — Today, Skylum released the latest update for Luminar, version 4.3, focusing on enhancing the overall experience for creatives through several refinements and performance improvements.
> “With its vast AI-centric features, Luminar 4 has become a state-of-the-art program for photographers and other creatives,” said *Dima Sytnik, Co-Founder and CTO of Skylum. *“With Luminar 4.3, we continue to optimize the user experience and focus on performance. We know that, with this update, post-processing workflows will become faster and will help photographers be able to get started quicker and easier than ever before.”
> Available as a free update for all current Luminar 4...



Continue reading...


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jul 19, 2020)

okay, this update is fantastic! Thank you Luminar! I love it more than before!


----------

